# Fishing vessel missing off Malin Head



## MichaelRathlin (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got report from a neighbour with a VHF , Missing since 1pm GMT off Malin Head Ireland , wreckage reported by RNLI , multiple lifeboats and fishing vessels involved in search , helicopter tasked.

Anyone any more info ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Rescue under way off Donegal coast
Friday, 14 March 2008 20:12 
A search is taking place for a second fisherman reported missing off the coast of Inishowen in north Donegal.

One of the fishermen was rescued this evening following an extensive search.

It is believed two people were on board the fishing trawler which was reported missing this afternoon.Three lifeboats are involved in the search and the Sligo Coast Guard helicopter is also assisting.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

BBC item

One man has been rescued after a fishing boat got into difficulties off the coast of County Donegal, the Irish Coastguard has said. 
A major air and sea search is under way for a second crewman who was on the Strathmarie, which was reported missing at about 1700 GMT. 

It is thought the vessel experienced problems off Malin Head. 

One fisherman was spotted in the water and has been taken to Altnagelvin Hospital in Londonderry. 

His condition is being assessed at the hospital. 

Three lifeboats and the Irish Coastguard helicopter are at the scene.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Friday, 14 March 2008 21:41 
Two fisherman have been rescued off the coast of Inishowen in north Donegal this evening.

The fishermen were on board a fishing trawler, which was reported mssing at 1pm. 

The first man was discovered in the water this afternoon and the second fisherman was rescued in the evening following an extensive search.


----------



## MichaelRathlin (Jan 31, 2008)

Unfortunately this has taken a tragic turn.

From BBC News Northern Ireland



> Two fishermen have died after their boat got into difficulties off the coast of County Donegal.
> A major air and sea search began after the Strathmarie was reported missing at about 1700 GMT on Friday.
> 
> Both men were pulled from the water near Inishowen Head close to the mouth of Lough Foyle.
> ...



Deepest sympathy to all connected


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re Lost Fishermen*

Please accept my deepest sympathies and condolances to their Familes
"safely anchored"
Hughesy


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Very very sad news indeed. My thoughts go out to the families of the lost men


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Very sad, this from RTE this morning
"Two rescued Donegal fishermen die in hospital
15/03/2008 - 11:04:13
Two fishermen who were rescued off the coast of Donegal last night after their fishing vessel got into difficulty have died in hospital.

The two men from Glengad in Donegal were pulled from the sea off Malin Head and airlifted to Altnagelvin Hospital in Derry.

The two men were taken from the water at half past six yesterday evening.

They were then quickly airlifted to Altnagelvin Hospital were they were died this morning.

It's believed they were lobster fishing in their 29-foot boat the Strathmarie, which failed to return to Bonagee Pier.

They were expected back at 1pm that afternoon, but when they hadn't returned by 5pm that evening the alarm was raised."

Very very sad.... sympathies to all family and friends


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Source Irish Examiner

Gardaí confirm two dead fishermen were brothers
15/03/2008 - 15:19:54
Gardaí have confirmed the two fishermen who died after being rescued off the Donegal coast were brothers.

The two, aged 71 and 69, were found around three miles east of the Inishowen Head after 7pm yesterday.

They were named locally as Francis and Daniel McDaid.

The men were from Glengad, an area on the Inishowen peninsula around 3km from Malin Head.

Their vessel was reported missing at about 5pm yesterday close to Inishowen Head.

They died in hospital in Derry overnight, a Police Service of Northern Ireland (PSNI) spokeswoman said.

Local Fine Gael councillor and family friend Bernard McGuinness described the pair as experienced fishermen.

“Everybody is just numb with all of this. It’s such a close knit community and people are shocked.

“Yesterday was such a fine day, nobody expected this.”

Both men were married with children and grandchildren and had brothers and sisters living in the area.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Very very sad indeed John,my heart goes out to the families


----------

